# Smoke Ring?



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Smoked a 10 lb. brisket today [250-325 degrees] for 4 hours [pecan].Plus,2 hours wrapped on the pit and,2 hours wrapped in igloo.It was very moist and very good taste[salt and pepper].My disappointment was the smoke ring was not red that I was looking for.Any suggestions? Thanks..


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

If if was wrapped the whole time you didn't actually get enough smoke exposure to cause a "smoke ring".


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Cook it unwrapped, low and slow!


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Smoke ring*

The first four hours were unwrapped.It had a great looking bark to it.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

If it tasted right, who cares about the smoke ring? Different pieces of meat give different results. Taste and texture count a whole lot more than what the smoke ring looks like.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep smoke ring is for competition. Taste is for eating. I will say that pecan is a mild wood so smoke ring is going to be less than say red oak. I don't cook mine that hot either so I don't know if that causes a lesser smoke ring or not. Smoking one right now. Will post results later.


----------



## awshannon (May 20, 2007)

Use live oak and mesquite mixed.Make sure that the bark is off of the wood. Cook it the same way and see what happens.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions.I won't worry about the smoke ring next time,as I said,the taste was very good.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

A buddy of mine that does cookoffs a lot and wins some,says to rub pickling salt on your brisket for a pretty smoke ring.It's illegle to use in cook-offs,I reckon cause it works so good.Just for looks only.By the way,I don't even know what pickling salt is.For making pickles I recon.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Never heard of using pickling salt. I would think all that sodium(if it is actually salt) would make the meat tough...


----------



## Crotalus (Dec 5, 2006)

Smoke Ring in Barbeque Meats 
How to Get That Coveted Pink Ring With Your Cooking 
by Joe Cordray 

Slow cooked barbecue meats often exhibit a pink ring around the outside edge of the product. This pink ring may range from 1/8 inch to 1/2 inch thick. In beef the ring is a reddish-pink and in pork, chicken and turkey it is bright pink. This pink ring is often referred to as a "smoke ring" and is considered a prized attribute in many barbecue meats, especially barbecue beef briskets. Barbecue connoiseurs feel the presence of a smoke ring indicates the item was slow smoked for a long period of time. Occasionally consumers have mistakenly felt that the pink color of the smoke ring meant the meat was undercooked. To understand smoke ring formation you must first understand muscle pigment. 

Myoglobin is the pigment that gives muscle its color. Beef muscle has more pigment than pork muscle thus beef has a darker color than pork. Chicken thighs have a darker color than chicken breast thus chicken thigh muscle has more muscle pigment (myoglobin) than chicken breast tissue. A greater myoglobin concentration yields a more intense color. When you first cut into a muscle you expose the muscle pigment in its native state, myoglobin. In the case of beef, myoglobin has a purplish-red color. After the myoglobin has been exposed to oxygen for a short time, it becomes oxygenated and oxymyoglobin is formed. Oxymyoglobin is the color we associate with fresh meat. The optimum fresh meat color in beef is bright cherry red and in pork bright grayish pink. If a cut of meat is held under refrigeration for several days, the myoglobin on the surface becomes oxidized. When oxymyoglobin is oxidized it becomes metmyoglobin. Metmyoglobin has a brown color and is associated with a piece of meat that has been cut for several days. When we produce cured products we also alter the state of the pigment myoglobin. Cured products are defined as products to which we add sodium nitrate and/or sodium nitrite during processing. Examples of cured products are ham, bacon, bologna and hotdogs. All of these products have a pink color, which is typical of cured products. When sodium nitrite is combined with meat the pigment myoglobin is converted to nitric oxide myoglobin which is a very dark red color. This state of the pigment myoglobin is not very stable. Upon heating, nitric oxide myoglobin is converted to nitrosylhemochrome, which is the typical pink color of cured meats. 
When a smoke ring develops in barbecue meats it is not because smoke has penetrated and colored the muscle, but rather because gases in the smoke interact with the pigment myoglobin. Two phenomenon provide evidence that it is not the smoke itself that causes the smoke ring. First, it is possible to have a smoke ring develop in a product that has not been smoked and second, it is also possible to heavily smoke a product without smoke ring development. 

Most barbecuers use either wood chips or logs to generate smoke when cooking. Wood contains large amounts of nitrogen (N). During burning the nitrogen in the logs combines with oxygen (O) in the air to form nitrogen dioxide (NO2). Nitrogen dioxide is highly water-soluble. The pink ring is created when NO2 is absorbed into the moist meat surface and reacts to form nitrous acid. The nitrous acid then diffuses inward creating a pink ring via the classic meat curing reaction of sodium nitrite. The end result is a "smoke ring" that has the pink color of cured meat. Smoke ring also frequently develops in smokehouses and cookers that are gas-fired because NO2 is a combustion by-product when natural gas or propane is burned. 

Letâ€™s review the conditions that would help to contribute to the development of a smoke ring. Slow cooking and smoking over several hours. This allows time for the NO2 to be absorbed into and interact with the meat pigment. 

Maintain the surface of the meat moist during smoking. NO2 is water-soluble so it absorbs more readily into a piece of meat that has a moist surface than one which has a dry surface. Meats that have been marinated tend to have a moister surface than non-marinated meats. There are also a couple of ways that you can help to maintain a higher humidity level in your cooker; 1. Do not open and close the cooker frequently. Each time you open it you allow moisture inside to escape. 2. Put a pan of water on your grill. Evaporation from the water will help increase humidity inside the cooker. 

Generate smoke from the burning of wood chips or wood logs. Since NO2 is a by-product of incomplete combustion, green wood or wetted wood seems to enhance smoke ring development. Burning green wood or wetted wood also helps to increase the humidity level inside the cooker. 
A high temperature flame is needed to create NO2 from nitrogen and oxygen. A smoldering fire without a flame does not produce as much NO2. Consequently, a cooker that uses indirect heat generated from the burning of wood typically will develop a pronounced smoke ring. Have fun cooking. A nice smoke ring can sure make a piece of barbecued meat look attractive. 

About the Author: 

Joe Cordray is the Meat Extension Specialist at Iowa State Universityâ€™s nationally renowned Meat Lab, located in Ames, IA. He has been writing for The BBQer since Fall of 2001


----------



## Grandmaster (Apr 15, 2009)

Morton's tender quick is a curing salt that will produce the "fake" smoke ring. I think with it you can get a red ring cooking in the oven.

Mortons tender quick


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Grandmaster said:


> Morton's tender quick is a curing salt that will produce the "fake" smoke ring. I think with it you can get a red ring cooking in the oven.
> 
> Mortons tender quick


Yep, will get you DQ'd in any decent cook off.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Hydra sport....That won't get you DQ'd...


----------

